# Saving lives from space



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2012)

Από το *BBC News - Science & Environment*:

Dr Alice Bunn from the UK Space Agency looks at how the images, taken many hundreds of miles above the planet, are being used to save lives.


----------

